# Pees in her sleep?



## Chinadog (Dec 5, 2012)

just adopted a new shepherd (our fifth over the years) and she pees in her sleep once in a while. She sleeps on our bed though! Its as though she's completely sound asleep and doesn't realize it either. She's done it 4 times in two months. We think she's about two.

We make sure she goes out, gets lots of exercise and we pick up the water bowl after dinner. Anything else we can try besides meds (which might be the answer).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Does she have other accidents? Could she have a UTI?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is she spayed? It could be spay incontinence. 

Take her to the vet - they'll determine if it is spay incontinence or UTI. Both can be treated with medication. 

My female has spay incontinence, and I chose not to medicate. As it turned out, getting her on a raw diet helped immensely without medication.


----------



## Chinadog (Dec 5, 2012)

As far as we know, no UTI. Going to schedule an appointment. She doesn't seem to have any issues, just normal as I can tell.

She is spayed, we go her via the Southeast GSD rescue and she was spayed before we got her. No real background on her either. 

When we got her we had some rounds of diarrhea accidents. We thought this was due to stress or changing of her food. That went on and off for about two weeks, but we had her checked out by the vet and they say they could help with meds if it continued. Seemed to stop. Our male shepherd also had diarrhea at the same time. Obviously something was going on then, but we got through it. Now it's just the peeing at night and not every night. She has peed in her crate as well. 

I'll try and get hr back in the next couple of days and will post results.

Bud


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope you can get something figured out and congratulations on adopting her! What is her name?


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I also think a vet visit is in order. In a dog that age I think a UTI is the most likely culprit, but spay incontinence can hit younger.

I don't think there are any management techniques you can try besides what you're doing already. My old female used to pee in her sleep about as often as your dog seems to, and medication was very effective. We haven't had any side effects either, for what that's worth.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, spay incontinence is more common in older dogs, but younger ones can develop it too. I got Keeta spayed at around 1 yr of age, and she started being incontinent about six months after that. 

She is 8 years old (or about) now, and doing fine. She went to about one leaking incident a day, to just about none at all (as long as she is on raw - put her back on kibble and the leaking starts up again).


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

*Medication for incontinence?*



RowdyDogs said:


> I also think a vet visit is in order. In a dog that age I think a UTI is the most likely culprit, but spay incontinence can hit younger.
> 
> I don't think there are any management techniques you can try besides what you're doing already. My old female used to pee in her sleep about as often as your dog seems to, and medication was very effective. We haven't had any side effects either, for what that's worth.


What medication did you use? The vet gave me the Estriol today and I hope it helps. She is thirsty and I have to keep limiting her fluid intake. This happens during the day while napping, never at night.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Limiting fluid can most definitely lead to a UTI.


----------

